# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار وعناوين الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم الاثنين 28/شعبان/1436

## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*صبـاحكـم طــاعة وإيمــان ...
ما أجمل الصباح إذا بدأ بالصلاة علي حبيب الله..
ما أروع النهار إذا ترطب بذكر الله..
ما أبرك الحياة إذا مُلئت بطاعة الله..
ما أحلى الأيام إذا كان فيها من يحبك في الله..
جعل الله صباحكم نورا..
ويومكم بشرا وسرورا..
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*جمال سالم: سانتوشي مدرب جيد.. والتدريبات العنيفة أعادت لي ما فاتني


وبعد نهاية المعسكر والتدرب تحت إشراف سانتوشي لخمسة أيام 
يعتقد جمال سالم أن المريخ كسب مدرب حراس بإمكانيات كبيرة، 
وأشاد حارس المريخ بمدرب الحراس الجديد، وقال: تدريباته قاسية 
وعنيفة ولكنها مفيدة، ليست لدي مشكلة معها، لأنها تسهم في 
تطوير قدراتي، وأعتقد أن تدريبات سانتوشي تقودني الى الجاهزية 
المناسبة للظهور في المباريات.
وكان سانتوشي قد حرص على عقد جلسة مع سالم في اليوم الأول
 لوصوله وتعرف عليه عن قرب، وكشف له عن طريقة التدريبات الجديدة،
 وحسب سالم: “الفرنسي يجيد التعامل معهم ويقدم تدريبات حديثة تنال 
إعجاب جميع الحراس”.











*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الصقور تحلق في سماء الخرطوممن ضربة جزاء حقق السودان فوزا غاليا و مستحقا على سيراليون بهدف دون مقابل في الدقيقة 77 ضمن تصفيات الجابون 2017 
الشوط الاول 
منذ بدايته حاول المنتخب السيراليوني مفاجأة الصقور لكن كرته الاولي خلصها اللاعب مساوي و رد السودان بهجمة من الجهة اليمني عبر رمضان عجب لكن سوء الطالع حرمه من فرصة حقيقة نفذها اللاعب نزار حامد من عكسية رمضان و في الدقيقة 11 حصل المنتخب على ركلة زاوية نفذها عمارية لم تحسن الصقور استغلالها جيدا لتمر لخارج الملعب 
و في الدقيقة 13 حصل السودان على فرصة حقيقية عبر اللاعب بكري عبد القادر و الذي ارسل كرة ارضية زاحفة ابعدها بانقورا لخارج الملعب .
المعز ينقذ هدف 
في الدقيقة 17 انقذ الحارس المعز محجوب هدفا عن مرما من تسديد عمر بانقورا هزت مدرجات استاد الخرطوم 
دواري ينقذ هدف
في الدقيقة 30 انقذ اللاعب دواري هدفا من مرمي فريقه حينما ابعد الكرة الخطيرة من امام اللاعب بكري المدينة وهو في مواجهة الحارس السيراليوني 
محاولات و لكن 
في الجزء الثاني من الشوط الاول حاول المنتخب لعب الكرة من لمسة واحدة و لعب الكرة للخلف من اجل سحب السيرالوني من مناطقه لتحقيق ضربة موجعة تقوده لهز الشباك و لكن هذه المحاولات اصطدمت بدفاع قوي .
المعز ينقذ هدفا مجددا
في االدقيقة 37 اطلق اللاعب السيراليوني سيكا سيكا تسديدة قوية في الاتجاه المعاكس للحارس المعز محجوب لكن الاخير تحول مع االكرة و ابعدها لوسط الملعب .
رد اللاعب بكري المدينة بهجمة خطيرة لكن الحظ عانده و حرمه من هز الشباك 
في الدقيقة 42 رد بانقورا بهجمة لكن كرته علت العارضة 
في الدقيقة 43 حصل اللاعب بكري على مخالفة نفذها اللاعب عماريه حولها الشغيل برأسية لامست العارضة لتخرج لخارج الملعب كهدف ضائع لينتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل بدون أهداف 
الشوط الثاني 
منذ بدايته حاول فيه السودان هز شباك خصمه لكن كل محاولاته ذهبت ادراج الرياح في الجزء الاول منه 
كاريكا بديلا للجزولي
في الدقيقة 10 اجرى مدرب المنتخب مازدا تعديلا قضى بخروج اللاعب الجزولي و دخول مدثر كاريكا و ذلك لتنشيط الجانب الهجومي .
تسديدة لعماريه ولكن
اطلق اللاعب عماريه تسديدة قوية مرت جوار القائم الايمن للحارس السيراليوني كهدف ضائع .
بشه حرك المنتخب
حرك اللاعب بشه هجوم منتخبنا الوطني و كاد ان يحرز هدفا لولا تحرك مساعد الحكم 
ضغط هجومي كاسح
في الجزء الاخير من المبارة سيطر السودان على مجريات المباراة و وضع خصمه تحت الضغط ليحصل علي ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 77 أحرز منها رمضان عجب هدف الفوز و الذي انتهت عليه المباراة 


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﺄﻧﻒ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ

ﻳﺴﺘﺄﻧﻒ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍً ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﻮﻡ
ﺑﻌﺪ ﻏﺪٍ
ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺑﻊ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺳﻴﻌﻮﺩ ﺩﻭﻟﻴﻮ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﻀﻤﺎﻡ ﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﺑﻌﺪ
ﻓﺮﺍﻏﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺣﺘﻰ
ﻣﻮﻋﺪ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻮﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺔ ﻭﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺨﻀﻊ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ
ﺷﺎﺭﻛﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﻔﻴﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺃﻥ
ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺑﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﺘﺎﻣﻲ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ : ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺮ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻻﻫﻤﺎﻝ

ﺃﻟﻤﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ، ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺍﻹﻫﻤﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﻦ، ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﺼﻞ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻠﻴﻖ ﺑﻪ.
ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻟﻮﺳﺎﺋﻞ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ ، ﺑﻌﺪ ﻓﻮﺯ
ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺑﻼﺩﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ -1 ﺻﻔﺮ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ، ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ
ﻛﺄﺱ ﺃﻣﻢ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ 2017 ، ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻬﺞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺧﺎﺽ ﺑﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ، ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺣﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ، ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺭﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ
ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ، ﺷﻴﺮﻧﺠﺘﻮﻥ ﺍﻹﻋﺘﺮﺍﻑ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ.
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ : “ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺿﺪ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﺑﻜﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻳﻴﺲ، ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﺘﻪ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺷﺎﺏ
ﻭﺣﺮﻛﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻭﺍﺳﻌﺔ، ﻭﻳﺮﺗﺪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﺎﻃﻘﻪ ﺳﺮﻳﻌﺎ
ﻭﻻ ﻳﺘﺮﻛﻮﻥ ﻣﺴﺎﺣﺎﺕ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﺧﻠﻔﻬﻢ، ﻭﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺭﺍﻋﻴﻨﺎ ﺗﻘﺴﻴﻢ
ﺟﻬﺪ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻨﺎ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺁﺧﺮ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻦ ﺧﺎﺿﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ، ﺣﻴﺚ
ﺃﺩﺭﻛﻨﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺼﻠﻮﺍ ﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
ﺗﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﺔ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ .”
ﻭﺍﺿﺎﻑ: “ﻇﻬﺮﺕ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺃﺣﻤﺎﻝ ﺛﻘﻴﻠﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺣﺮﻛﺔ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ، ﻭﺃﻧﺎ ﻻ ﺃﻟﻮﻡ ﺃﺑﺪﺍ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻲ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻷﻧﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻳﺠﻬﺰﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻬﻤﺎ ﻟﺒﻘﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ، ﻭﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺃﺩﺭﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻤﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻄﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺟﺰﺀ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ، ﻣﻊ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺳﺮﻋﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻹﻧﻄﻼﻕ ﺧﻠﻒ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻌﻲ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ .”
ﻭﺗﺎﺑﻊ: “ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺃﻧﺴﻴﺎﺑﻴﺔ
ﻭﺇﻧﺴﺠﺎﻣﺎ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻇﻬﺮﻭﺍ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻟﻮ ﺃﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩﻱ ﺳﺎﺭ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺧﻄﻄﻨﺎ ﻟﻪ، ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ ﺍﻵﻥ
ﺃﻧﻨﺎ ﺣﻘﻘﻨﺎ ﺍﻷﻫﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻧﺤﺼﻮﻟﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻭﺧﻄﻮﻧﺎ ﺧﻄﻮﺓ
ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﻄﻒ ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻨﺔ،
ﻭﺍﻹﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺩﻓﻌﺔ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻴﻊ .”
ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻄﺮﺩ : “ ﻻﺑﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻭﻗﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺧﻠﻒ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
ﺑﻜﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺌﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺮﻳﺔ، ﻭﻟﻜﻲ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ
ﻧﻤﻠﻚ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﻳﻦ ﻭﺃﺻﺒﺤﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻣﻨﺎﺳﺐ
ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ .”
ﻭﺍﺷﺎﺭ : “ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
ﻳﺘﻤﺜﻞ ﺑﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻷﻧﺪﻳﺘﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ
ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻱ، ﻧﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺇﺳﺘﺤﻘﺎﻗﻴﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻳﺒﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ، ﺣﻴﺚ ﺳﻴﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻧﻈﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﺍﻷﻭﻏﻨﺪﻱ
ﻓﻲ ﺇﻛﺘﻮﺑﺮ، ﻭﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺒﺘﻤﺒﺮ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺑﻮﻥ، ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ
ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺪﻱ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ ﺳﻴﻜﺎﻓﺎ ( ﺷﺮﻕ
ﻭﻭﺳﻂ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ) ﺑﺈﺛﻴﻮﺑﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻮﻓﻤﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*عودة ود إلياس من رحلة علاجية بالقاهرة
عاد رئيس مجلس الشورى المريخي محمد إلياس محجوب من القاهرة معافى
 بعد إجراء عملية في العين، وتقدم ودإلياس بالشكر والثناء لكل من اتصل به أو 
زاره في منزله، وأفاد ودإلياس (الزاوية) أنه سيباشر مهامه فورا في مجلس
 الشورى الذي سيعقد اجتماعا مهما يوم الثلاثاء المقبل بدار النادي في الثامنة
 مساء لدراسة أوضاع النادي في الفترة المقبلة التي تشهد مشاركة فريق الكرة
 في دور المجموعتين من رابطة أبطال أفريقيا.. وأوضح ودإلياس أن المجلس
 سيستعرض كيفية مساندة المجلس لمواجهة الاستحقاقات الأفريقية والمحلية 
وتهيئة الظروف المناسبة بما يتوافق مع مصلحة النادي.










*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*غارزيتو يتابع لقاء صقور الجديان من المقصورة
للفرنسي غارزيتو مدرب المريخ وطاقمه المعاون
 بقيادة انطونيو غارزيتو مدرب الاحمال ومدرب الحراس 
الفرنسي مباراة السودان وضيفه السيراليوني من
مقصورة استاد الخرطوم التي جرت مساءً في تصفيات
 افريقيا للكان المقامة بالجابون وقد دون الفرنسي العديد 
من الملاحظات حول اداء لاعبي المريخ.






*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الدخول لمباراة المنتخب بتذاكر الممتاز 




كفرووتر / الخرطوم / صور بعض النشطاء اليوم تذاكر تخص الدوري الممتاز تم بيعها للدخول الى ملعب استاد الخرطوم اليوم لحضور مباراة منتخبنا امام نظيره السيراليوني في تصفيات امم افريقا ، وحملت التذاكر شعار بطولة الدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم .وحمل بعض الناشطين على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم المسؤولية في هذا الامر واصفين ما حدث بالاستهتار


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*السودان ينفي منع البشير مغادرة جنوب أفريقيا 




كفرووتر / الخرطوم / نفى السودان، يوم الأحد، أن تكون هناك محكمة جنوب أفريقية منعت الرئيس عمر البشير من مغادرة جنوب أفريقيا الموجود فيها حالياً، للمشاركة في قمة الاتحاد الأفريقي الـ 25، بحجة تنفيذ مطالب المحكمة الجنائية الدولية باعتقاله.
وأعلن وزير الخارجية السوداني أ.د.إبراهيم غندور، في تصريحات، على هامش القمة، الأحد، رفض بلاده لطلب المحكمة الجنائية الدولية من حكومة جنوب أفريقيا توقيف البشير، مؤكداً أن الرئيس يشارك حالياً في فعاليات القمة الأفريقية بجوهانسبرج.

وقال غندور “إن هذا مطلب قديم تردده المحكمة الجنائية الدولية على فترات، ولكن الموقف الأفريقي الصامد الذي أكدته قرارات الاتحاد الأفريقي المختلفة، وكذلك المجالس التنفيذية للاتحاد الأفريقي أفشل كل هذه المحاولات”.

وأضاف “أن الجنائية ستستمر في استهداف القادة الأفارقة كجزء من قدرنا المحبب إلى أنفسنا أننا أفارقة، ونعتز بذلك وسيستمر استهدافنا”.
الدولة المضيفة
”
نائب سفير السودان في الاتحاد الأفريقي يقول إن الرئيس البشير وصل إلى جوهانسبيرج بدعوة من الدولة المضيفة للقمة جنوب أفريقيا،وبناءً على لوائح الاتحاد الأفريقي ،ويؤكد التزام جنوب أفريقيا بقرار الاتحاد الأفريقي
”
وفي السياق، قلًّل نائب سفير السودان في إثيوبيا والاتحاد الأفريقي حمزة عمر حسن من أهمية تقارير الصادرة بالخصوص، مؤكداً أن البشير موجود بدعوة من الدولة المضيفة.

وكانت تقارير صحافية تحدثت، في وقت سابق الأحد، عن إصدار محكمة جنوب أفريقية حكماً موقتاً بمنع البشير من مغادرة البلاد.

ووصل البشير السبت إلى مدينة جوهانسبيرج للمشاركة في القمة الأفريقية، التي انطلقت الأحد وتستمر حتى يوم الإثنين.

وقال حسن المشارك في القمة الحالية، في تصريح نشرته وكالة (الأناضول) التركية، إن الرئيس البشير وصل إلى جوهانسبيرج بدعوة من الدولة المضيفة للقمة (جنوب أفريقيا)، وبناءً على لوائح الاتحاد الأفريقي.

وأشار حمزة، إلى التزام الدولة المضيفة (جنوب أفريقيا) بقرار الاتحاد الأفريقي.

ونوَّه حمزة إلى الحصانة التي يتمتع بها البشير “رئيساً لدولة أفريقية ذات سيادة”.

ويرفض السودان ودولا أفريقية الاعتراف بالمحكمة، ويرون أنها “أداة استعمارية موجهة ضد بلاده وضد الأفارقة”.

وكانت المحكمة الجنائية الدولية طالبت حكومة جنوب أفريقيا الإيفاء بالتزامها تجاه قانون الجنائية، وتسليم الرئيس السوداني.


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الأمل عطبرة يشكو سيد الاتيام ويطالب بنقاط مباراة الممتازتقدم نادي الأمل عطبرة بشكوى رسمية للاتحاد العام أمس طاعناً فيها بعدم قانونية مشاركة علي السيد لاعب أهلي مدني في مباراة الفريقين الأخيرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأكد مجلس الأمس الامل انه استند على معلومات مؤكدة لعدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعب في مباراة الفريقين الاخيرة على ملعب الكاملين بتاريخ 12 يونيو الجاري ضمن مباريات الجولة الاولى من القسم الثاني للدوري الممتاز، وطالب نادي الامل عطبرة بالحصول على نقاط المباراة دون نقص بعد التأكد من عدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعب وفق المعلومات التي تؤكد ان لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة اصدرت قراراً بتاريخ 24/12/2014 وقررت ايقاف اللاعب علي السيد وتجميد نشاطه لحين سداد مبلغ وقدره (70) الف جنيه لصالح نادي الاهلي عطبرة واكدت في احتماعها بتاريخ 24/5/2015 على استمرار عقوبة اللاعب وأكد عبد الرحيم أحمد نائب السكرتير ان المعلومات التي تحصل عليها نادي الامل بخصوص اللاعب علي السيد صحيحة بنسبة كبيرة وغير قابلة للنقاش واشار الى ان الهدف الاول من القضية احقاق الحق والمطالبة بالنقاط من اهلي مدني واشار الى ان القضية تشابهة قضية بكري المدينة واكد الاتحا اصبح في الاونة الاخيرة يتخبط كيفما بشاء وقال ان الامل يرفض اي تنازل على قضية علي السيد لاعب اهلي مدني واضوح عبد الرحيم انهم تأكد تماماً ان الاهلي عطبرة لم يسعى لاي تسوية مع اللاعب علي السيد او تسوية مع الاتحادالعام ولم يتسلم اي مبلغ من المبلغ المقرر له من قبل لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة ولم يتسلم حتى أمس اي مبلغ من الاتحاد ولاحتى المبلغ الاخير الذي تم ايداعه ليتم رفع ايقاف اللاعب.
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*صحيفة الزاوية

تعادل الافيال و الجابون يمنح منتخبنا الصدارة : صقور الجديان تصرب في المليان بهدف رمضان
ولي عهد دبي يقدم الدعوة لوالي المريخ للمشاركة في ملتقي الاستثمار الرياضي
في تطور مفاجئ للاحداث : الاسماعيلي المصري يطلب الغاني اوكرا
الفرقة الحمراء تعود للتحضيرات اليوم .. و غارزيتو يضع خطته الكاملة امام المجلس

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*صحيفة الزعيم

(رمضان) احلي في السودان .. مازدا : الصقور لم يخيبو ظني و اسعدوا الوطن
بعثة المريخ تشرف البلاد .. القلعة الحمراء تستقبل اول تدريبات النجوم الليلة .. و سيلا يتحدي : انتظروني في الميدان
الوالي : لا تشغلوا انفسكم بمباراة الامل و ركزوا علي البطولة الافريقيةو امنحوا العمل الاولوية .. لا الاتحاد قرر اعادة المباراة و لا المريخ وافق علي ذلك
غارزيتو : يجب ان نعمل بصورة اكبر خلال الفترة القادمة
حاتم عبد الغفار : معسكر قرطاج ناجح
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*صحيفة الصدي

بلا اعداد .. بلا مال .. منتخبنا عال العال
صقور الجديان يقهرون سيراليون بهدف العجب .. و مازدا يكشف ادق اسرار الانتصار
المريخ يعود الي الخرطوم و يتدرب مساء اليوم .. و غارزيتو يرصد مستوي نجومه امام سيراليون
مازدا : الفوز مستحق .. و المنتخب يحتاج لوقفة الجميع .. غياب الضباط الاربعة عن متابعة المباراة
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ : ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻣﻞ ﺑﺎطل
ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺪﺭ : ﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻓﻲ
ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻟﻠﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﺧﻄﺄ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺼﻮﻳﺖ ﻟﺼﺎﻟﺢ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻭ ﺍﺿﺎﻑ : ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺑﺎﻋﺎﺩﺓ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺑﺎﻃﻞ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﺎ ﻻﻥ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺳﻠﻴﻤﺔ
ﻭ ﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻳﻘﻒ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻭ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻟﻦ ﺗﻌﺎﺩ
ﻣﻄﻠﻘﺎ ﻭ ﻳﺠﺪﺭ ﺫﻛﺮﻩ ﺍﻥ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺪ ﺳﻠﻤﺖ
ﻗﺮﺍﺭﻫﺎ ﺑﺸﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻃﻠﺒﺖ ﺗﺴﻠﻴﻤﻪ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻳﻴﻦ
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مدرب سيراليون يرفض الخسارة ويعتبر (عمارية) أميز لاعبي السودانرفض المدير الفني لمنتخب سيراليون جون جيبوه شيرنتجتون الإعتراف بالخسارة من السودان، وقال  ”ركلة الجزاء للسودان لم تكن صحيحة، لأن الكرة لامست أرض الملعب قبل أن تلمس يد لاعبنا”.
وقال شيرنجتون: “نعم .. حصل السودان على فرص أكيدة، ولكن نحن ايضا حصلنا عليها، كم فرصة كان السودان سيحرزها، نحن هجوما كنا خطيرين”.
واضاف: “لقد سعدت بآداء منتخبي جدا لأن هذا ليس منتخبنا الكامل .. فما يزال هناك لاعبين سوف نستدعيهم، وبعد مباراة السودان أستطيع أن أقول أننا سوف ننافس في المجموعة الثامنة”.
وختم مدرب سيراليون: “اعتقد بأن رجل المباراة هو اللاعب الذي يحمل القميص رقم 8 في السودان (عمارية) صانع العاب منتخب السودان

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*سيلا: أثق في عودتي السريعة لسابق مستواي وتونس مثلت حلقة تأقلم مع اللاعبين القدامى
.
.
وجد العاجي محمد سيلا مدافع الأهلي شندي المعار للمريخ الإشادة من كل الموجودين في معسكر المريخ عقب المستوى المميز الذي قدمه في المباراتين الوديتين اللتين خاضهما المريخ في معسكر تونس، ولكن في المقابل يعتقد الجهاز الفني أن اللاعب لم يصل الى الجاهزية البدنية المنتظرة التي تتيح له إكمال المباريات ومنح الفريق كل قدراته، وأنه يحتاج الى المزيد من التدريبات.
سيلا يؤكد أنه تأثر بالتوقف عن اللعب خلال الفترة الماضية عندما أصيب في الأهلي شندي، ويضيف قائلا: معسكر تونس أعاد لي الكثير مما فقدته وأثق أنه بالاجتهاد والعمل وتنفيذ تعليمات الجهاز الفني سأعود أكثر قوة وجاهزية، المعسكر كان فرصة طيبة بالنسبة لي للتأقلم مع قدامى اللاعبين في الفريق، وجدت كل حب وتقدير واحترام وتعاون.
لاعب الأهلي شندي السابق أشار الى أن تدريبات معسكر تونس كانت عنيفة وقاسية ولكنه تعود عليها من خلال تجربته السابقة في تونس والأهلي شندي، ويعي تماما الفائدة التي ستعود عليه في الفترة المقبلة، متوقعا أن يصل الى الجاهزية المعنية سريعا.






*

----------


## المريود

*مشكور حبيبنا فاروق
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*المريخ يفتح ملف مواجهة الفرسان مساء اليوم 




كفرووتر / الخرطوم / يؤدي المريخ مرانا مساء اليوم بملعبه إستعدادا لمباراته ضد الاهلي الخرطوم في مسابقة كاس السودن ويركز لفرنسي خلال حصة اليوم على الطريفة التي سيخوض بها مباراة الغد وسيشارك مع المريخ لاعبيه الدوليين 


*

----------


## الدلميت

*صباحك زين الاخ فاروق
                        	*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*خالص الشكر و التقدير
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*علي جعفر يصف معسكر المريخ بالنجاح

وصف علي جعفر مدافع المريخ معسكر الفريق في تونس بالناجح، وقال: خضنا فترة إعداد قصيرة ولكنها ناجحة “مية المية”، وأشار جعفر الى أن المعسكر حقق الأغراض المنتظرة منه حسب ما خطط له الجهاز الفني، مشيرا الى أن الجميع عاش أجواء رائعة وممتعة.
ولم يخف علي جعفر أن التدريبات كانت عنيفة وصعبة لأن الجهاز الفني كان يسعى الى الاستفادة من الفترة بصورة مثالية، وقال: كل اللاعبين صبروا على التدريبات وأدوها بروح وكانت لديهم رغبة حقيقية في الاستفادة من المعسكر بصورة مثلى لأنهم يعرفون..ف.. التحديات التي تنتظرهم خلال المرحلة المقبلة. مضيفا: بالصبر والاجتهاد استطعنا ان نتأقلم على التدريبات التي قررها الجهاز الفني، ورغم أنها صعبة إلا أن الفائدة كانت واضحة خلال المباريات الودية التي أداها الفريق في معسكر تونس.
ولم يشارك علي جعفر أساسيا في المباراتين اللتين أداهما المريخ في معسكر تونس، حيث شارك بديلا في شوط اللعب الثاني خلال مواجهتي نجوم الدوري التونسي – المنتهية تعاقداتهم – والمنتخب الأولمبي التونسي، إلا أن جعفر ينظر للمعسكر بفائدة جماعية للفريق ويقول: وصلنا مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية ستنكعس على الفريق في المواجهات المقبلة










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب فاروق على الإبداعات والروائع 
ومبروك انتصار منتخبنا الغالي
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*غارزيتو : نفذت الخطط وعملت على احداث الانسجام بين الجدد والقدامي 




كفرووتر / الخرطوم / قال مدرب المريخ دييغو غارزيتو انه نفذ كل الخطط خلال معسكر الفريق في تونس و حاول تحقيق الانسجام بين اللاعبين الجدد و القدامي قبل البطولة الافريقية مشيرا الى انه يخطط للوصول باللاعبين للفورمة المطلوبة حتى يقدم مستويات ارفع تسهل من مهتنا وارضا انصارنا وكان مدرب المريخ غارزيتو قد وجه انتقادات لبعض اللاعبين قبل نهاية المعسكر بتونس


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الهلال و المريخ في قمة نارية اليوم بالفاشر 




كفرووتر / الخرطوم / يلتقي عصر اليوم بالفاشر المريخ والهلال ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثالث لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية في ديربي الفاشر خلال مواجهة يتوقع ان تاتي قوية ومثيرة من الجانبين نظرا لحسسية المباريات التي نالت رضا الرياضيين بالمدينة و كان المريخ قد كسب آخر مباراة بين الفريقين بهدف


*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا عزالدين على الاضافات الثرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كورة سودانية توثق (بالصور) لمباراة السودان وسيراليون بشيخ الاستادات






 

















 ï؟½

 ï؟½


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين نجوم السودان وسيراليون




 

شهدت مباراة المنتخب الوطني ونظيره  السيراليوني في تصفيات الامم الافريقية التي جرت مساء اليوم باستاد الخرطوم  اشتباكات عنيفة بين لاعبي المنتخبين بسبب التدخل العنيف مع معاوية فداسي  مدافع السودان من جانب اللاعب السيراليوني مما ادي لتدخل زملائه لحمايته  ليضطر الجميع للتدخل لفض الاشتباك.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدعابة والقفشات تعين لاعبي المريخ  على تحمل قساوة التدريبات





 
 شهد معسكر تونس إخضاع اللاعبين لمجموعة  كبيرة من التدريبات اللياقية الشاقة والعنيفة التي استهدفت رفع المخزون  البدني لهم وتزويدهم باللياقة التي تعينهم على أداء النصف الثاني من الموسم  كاملا.. وبرهنت تلك التدريبات على الروح التي تسود وسط عناصر الفرقة  الحمراء والوضع المعنوي والنفسي المميز لجميع اللاعبين.. إذ كانت الدعابة  حاضرة في كل التدريبات.. حيث لجأ اللاعبون لتبادل القفشات فيما بينهم مرات  ومع أعضاء الطاقم الفني في أخرى لتعينهم على تحمل التدريبات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو.. جاد في التدريبات.. مرح وصديق للجميع خارجها

 

أكد الفرنسي غارزيتو من خلال معسكر  تونس الأخير أن الصورة التي يرسمها له البعض والفكرة التي يكونها كثيرون  عنه بعيدة كل البعد عن الواقع ولا تعكس حقيقية شخصية الفرنسي.. فالجدية  الشديدة والصرامة والحدة هي في نظر كثيرين أبرز صفات المدير الفني للمريخ  مع اعتقاد أنه لا يجيد المزاح وتبادل القفشات مع المحيطين واعتقاد أنه حاد  حتى بعيداً عن الملعب ولا يجيد صناعة علاقات قوية ومتينة.. إلا أن معسكر  قرطاج طلسو غيّر تلك الفكرة تماماً وقدم غارزيتو في صورة مغايرة للتي  يعتقدها الناس.. فبقدر جديته وصرامته وتعامله بحزم أثناء التدريبات، إلا أن  الفرنسي يبدو شخصاً مختلف تماماً خارجها، إذ يترك شخصية المدرب داخل  الملعب ويتحول إلى صديق للجميع خارجه بفضل الشخصية المرحة التي يمتلكها  وإجادته إضفاء أجواء مثالية وصناعة مناخ رائع وسط الفريق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بله جابر: عقدنا فترة تحضيرات مثالية ستنعكس على الفريق في البطولتين المحلية والإفريقية

 
 أكد بله جابر القائد الثاني في فريق  المريخ ولاعب الطرف الأيمن أن معسكر المريخ الذي قضاه في تونس كان جيدا،  وساهم في إعادة الجاهزية للاعبين قبل الدخول في الأجواء المحلية بالظهور في  كأس السودان والدوري الممتاز، إضافة الى العودة للأجواء الإفريقية  باستهلال مشوار مجموعات أبطال إفريقيا 26 يونيو المقبل.
وأشار بله الى أن جميع اللاعبين في وضع جيد وتدربوا بجدية وحماس كبيرين،  مشيرا الى أن الفائدة التي جناها المريخ من معسكر تونس ستظهر بصورة واضحة  خلال المرحلة المقبلة عندما يبدأ المريخ مشواره في المباريات الرسمية  اعتبارا من 17 يونيو، مبينا أن الجميع في قمة الحماس للمشاركة في أول  مباراة رسمية والعودة الى أجواء التنافس، مبديا تفاؤله الكبير بالفترة  المقبلة في المريخ بعد الأجواء الرائعة في معسكر تونس.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مقر دائم للمعسكرات حتى نهاية الموسم.. وجناح خاص لغارزيتو




 



حسم مجلس إدارة المريخ أمس أمر  مقر معسكره الداخلي.. حيث تم الاتفاق مع إدارة فندق روانيا بأركويت على أن  يكون الفندق مقراً دائماً للفرقة الحمراء حتى نهاية الموسم.. وقال متوكل  أحمد نائب الأمين العام للمريخ والذي تولى الاتفاق مع إدارة الفندق إن  المريخ أخيراً نجح في توفير مكان متكامل لسكن كل الفريق بما فيهم الجهاز  الفني واللاعبون الأجانب.. مشيراً إلى أن العرض الذي قدمته إدارة الفندق  كان مناسباً لمجلس المريخ.. ونص الاتفاق على تخصيص غرفة منفردة لكل لاعب..  بالإضافة لأعضاء الجهاز الفني.. على أن يُمنح الفرنسي غارزيتو جناحاً  خاصاً.
هذا وستتوجه الفرقة الحمراء من مطار الخرطوم إلى معسكرها الدائم بفندق (رواينا).
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يختتم معسكره في تونس: بعثة المريخ تعود إلى الخرطوم.. وغارزيتو يفتح ملف الكأس والدوري



 
 حافظ محمد أحمد

 ينتظر أن تكون بعثة فريق كرة القدم  بنادي المريخ قد وصلت البلاد فجر الامس قادمة من تونس بعد أن أنهى الفريق معسكرا  تحضيريا ناجحا استمر لعشرة أيام نفذ خلاله الجهاز الفني برنامجا حقق فوائد  جيدة وأدى الفريق تجربتين تحضيريتين أمام محترفي الدوري التونسي ومنتخب  نسور قرطاج الأولمبي وبعيدا عن النتائج التي تحققت في المباراتين استفاد  الأحمر كثيرا من الاحتكاك وظهر اللاعبون بمستوى جيد أظهر استفادتهم من فترة  المعسكر.
 وينتظر أن يستهل الأحمر تدريباته على  ملعبه بأم درمان استعدادا لمباراته أمام الأهلي الخرطومي الأربعاء المقبل  برسم مسابقة كأس السودان وهي المباراة التي ينتظرها أنصار الأحمر كثيرا  لكونها ستكون نقطة الانطلاقة للنصف الثاني من الموسم ويبحث خلالها أبناء  القلعة الحمراء عن الفوز والدفاع عن اللقب المحبب وستكون المباراة سانحة  جيدة للأحمر لتحقيق فوز كبير على الأهلي الخرطومي الذي خرج بنقطة ثمينة  أمام المريخ في الدوري الممتاز كادت تكلفه كثيرا.
 المريخ سينتقل إلى كوستي لمواجهة  ممثلها الرابطة في افتتاحية مباريات الدوري الممتاز في الحادي والعشرين من  هذا الشهر وهي المباراة التي ستكون أمسية رمضانية لعشاق الرياضة ومحبي  التنافس.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو : نفذت الخطط وعملت على احداث الانسجام بين الجدد والقدامي


 

 اليوم 07:03 AM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 قال مدرب المريخ دييغو غارزيتو انه  نفذ كل الخطط خلال معسكر الفريق في تونس و حاول تحقيق الانسجام بين  اللاعبين الجدد و القدامي قبل البطولة الافريقية مشيرا الى انه يخطط للوصول  باللاعبين للفورمة المطلوبة حتى يقدم مستويات ارفع تسهل من مهتنا وارضا  انصارنا وكان مدرب المريخ غارزيتو قد وجه انتقادات لبعض اللاعبين قبل نهاية  المعسكر بتونس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يشيد بمعسكر المريخ بتونس
 

 حرص  الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ على تقديم تنوير صحفي للوفد الإعلامي  المرافق للبعثة الحمراء إلى تونس مع نهاية المعسكر بانتهاء التدريب  الصباحي وعبّر غارزيتو عن بالغ سعادته بالنجاح الكبير الذي حققه المعسكر  الإعدادي بتونس وقال إنه الآن يستطيع أن يؤكد أن المريخ أصبح جاهزاً  للمباريات الأفريقية والمحلية وتوقّع أن يتصاعد المستوى من مباراة لأخرى  حتى يبلغ قمته عند مواجهة مولودية العلمة في فاتحة مباريات الفريق في  مجموعات دوري الأبطال ورأى غارزيتو أن التجارب الإعدادية التي خاضها المريخ  بتونس حققت غرضها تماماً وساعدته في الوقوف على مدى جاهزية اللاعبين  واختبار أكبر عدد ممكن من العناصر وأضاف:  لم أفرح بالفوز الذي تحقق في المباراة الأولى على منتخب رابطة المحترفين  بالدوري التونسي ولم أحزن للهزيمة التي تعرضنا لها أمام المنتخب الأولمبي  التونسي لأن الغرض من مثل هذه التجارب التجريب والاختبار لا النتائج وطالما  أن التجارب حققت لي الهدف الذي من أجله خُضت تلك التجارب فبكل تأكيد أنا  سعيد بمحصلة المريخ في تلك التجارب لأنها ساعدتني في تجهيز عدد كبير من  العناصر.
 المريخ يتدرب حسب الطقس في رمضان
 تحدث  الفرنسي غارزيتو مدرب المريخ عن البرنامج الإعدادي الذي سينفّذه الفريق في  الشهر الفضيل وهل سيتدرب الفريق في الفترة الصباحية أم لا فأكد أن  التدريبات في شهر رمضان ستكون حسب الطقس ولكن في الغالب فإن الأجواء  الساخنة ستدفعه لإجراء التحضيرات في الفترة المسائية مؤكداً أن الفريق  سيمضي قدماً في برنامج التحضيرات بصورة يومية حتى يتمكن اللاعبون من أداء  المباريات التي تنتظرهم في شهر رمضان بصورة ممتازة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان عجب: الفوز في بداية المشوار دفعة معنوية جيدة لصقور الجديان




 



 قال نجم منتخبنا الوطني رمضان عجب  وصاحب هدف الفوز الوحيد امام سيراليون مساء امس في الجولة الاولي من تصفيات  الامم الافريقية بالجابون 2017 ان الاهم قد تحقق بتحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط  الثلاث واضاف ان السودان سيطر علي مجريات المباراة تماما واهدر العديد من  الفرص واشار في النهاية نجحنا في تحقيق المطلوب بزيارة شباك سيراليون.  واوضح ان الفوز في المباراة الاولي يعتبر بداية جيدة وسيمنح الجميع دفعة  معنوية مهمة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحارس المغترب يلتحق باتحاد العاصمة الجزائري

 

 استقدم اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري  الحارس المغترب عتروس لاعب لنس الفرنسي ضمن انتدابات الفريق الجديدة  استعدادا لابطال افريقيا وقد يحرس المغترب شباك الاتحاد في مباراة الفريق  الاولي امام وفاق سطيف الجزائري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة واحدة في الدوري الممتاز اليوم
السلاطين والخيالة في ديربي ساخن بالنقعة عصراً
اسماعيل بشير: لا مجال للهزيمة في مباراة اليوم.. وعبد الباسط موسى يؤكد: الانتصار في ديربي أمر مهم للغاية

يشهد ملعب إستاد النقعة بالفاشر في الخامسة من عصر اليوم اللقاء المهم الذي يجعل الخيالة والسلاطين في ديربي مدينة الفاشر واللقاء يأتي ضمن الأسبوع الثالث من الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، ويسعى مريخ الفاشر إلى تعويض خسارته في الجولة الماضية أمام أهلي الخرطوم فيما ستكون مباراة اليوم الأولى للخيالة في القسم الثاني من الدوري، وأكمل الطرفان تحضيراتهما لمباراة اليوم وكل يسعى لتحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من الديربي، وأكد اسماعيل بشير رئيس نادي مريخ الفاشر أن فريقه حريص على تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم وتعويض الخسارة في الجولة الماضية أمام الفرسان فيما أكد عبد الباسط موسى رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالخيالة أن الفوز في الديربي يبدو أمراً مهماً للغاية ويساعد الفريق على الظهور بمستويات مميزة في القسم الثاني من الدوري.

مباراة اليوم ستكون الديربي الرابع بين السلاطين والخيالة على صعيد مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد أن التقى الفريقان ثلاث مرات من قبل وكان التفوق حليف المريخ في مباراتين فيما انتهت مباراة واحدة بالتعادل، وكانت المباراة الأولى بين الفريقين العام الماضي انتهت بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل فيما فاز مريخ الفاشر بهدف في القسم الثاني من الدوري العام الماضي، وكسب المريخ مباراة الفريقين في القسم الأول من الدوري في نسخته الحالية، وينتظر أن تأتي مباراة اليوم مثيرة وقوية بين الطرفين خاصة وأن كل طرف يرغب في حصد النقاط الثلاث، وكان الفريقان كثفا الاعداد للمواجهة المثيرة خاصة المريخ الذي يسعى لتعويض خسارته  من الاهلي الخرطوم في افتتاح  الدور الثاني بهدف  كما اعد الهلال نفسه من الخرطوم  ووصل الى الفاشر امس الاول واختتم تحضيراته بمران على ملعب المباراة، ويفكر الهلال في الثأر من غريمه المريخ بعد خسارته في لقاء الذهاب في الدور الاول بهدف، ويدخل المريخ المباراة برصيد رصيد 23 نقطة وهي نفس الحصيلة التي أنهى عليها الدور الأول، فيما انهى هلال الفاشر الجولة الاولى برصيد 19 نقطة في المركز السابع.

رئيس السلاطين: نرفض الهزيمة للمرة الثانية على التوالي

أوضح اسماعيل بشير رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي مريخ الفاشر أن فريقه لا يفكر في قبول أي خسارة مجدداً عقب سقوطه في فخ الهزيمة أمام أهلي الخرطوم في الجولة الماضية مشيراً إلى أن الفريق أنهى تحضيراته لمباراة اليوم والكل عزيمة وإصرار من أجل تقديم مباراة كبيرة تؤهلهم لتحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة، وأقر اسماعيل بشير بصعوبة المباراة لافتاً إلى أنها تأتي في ديربي مدينة الفاشر وتحتاج لمجهود مضاعف من اللاعبين حتى يحقق الفريق الفوز ويحصد النقاط الثلاث مشيراً إلى أن الهلال فريق كبير ويرغب هو الآخر في الفوز في أول مباراة له في القسم الثاني مفيداً بأن هذا الأمر سيجعل نجوم السلاطين في قمة التركيز حتى يؤدوا المباراة بكل قوة وحماس حتى يحقق الفريق الفوز ويحصد النقاط الثلاث ومن ثم يمضي في مشواره بنجاح للحصول على أحد المراكز المؤهلة للتمثيل الخارجي بنهاية العام الحالي باذن الله.

حجازي: الخيالة جاهزون للديربي

أكد الكابتن محمد الفاتح حجازي مدرب هلال الفاشر جاهزية فريقه لمباراة اليوم أمام المريخ في ديربي مدينة الفاشر مبيناً أن فريقه رفع شعار الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من أول مباراة يخوضها الفريق في القسم الثاني من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز مشيراً إلى أن الانتصار في أول جولة في القسم الثاني يجعل الفريق في وضعية مريحة ويساعده على تقديم أفضل المستويات في بقية مبارياته في المسابقة والمنافسة بقوة على أحد المراكز المتقدمة بنهاية العام الحالي، وأفاد محمد الفاتح أن الخيالة نفذّوا برنامجاً إعدادياً جيداً استفاد من الفريق كثيراً وسيجعله يؤدي مبارياته في القسم الثاني من الدوري بصورة مثالية وقال حجازي: خضنا فترة إعدادية بالعاصمة وصلنا فيها إلى نسبة 65-70%من الجاهزية البدنية, ولم نكمل الجوانب الخططية, ولمقابلة متطلبات مباراة اليوم ركزنا في التدريبات الأخيرة على استراتيجية اللعب وجهزنا أكبر عددية من اللاعبين من خلال خوض مباراة واحدة ودية ضد فريق سلاح المهندسين, ولقد جهزنا اللاعبين نفسياً وبدنياً لأن مباريات الديربي تحتاج إلى هذا النوع من الإعداد الذي يجعلنا نسيطر على المباراة بالطريقة التي نريد, ولكن يجب ألا نغفل أن هناك تفاصيل صغيرة يمكن أن تغير في نتيجة المباراة، ومن جانبه قال عبد الباسط موسى رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالخيالة إن فريقه جاهز لمباراة اليوم مشيراً إلى أن المباراة صعبة للغاية خاصة وأنها تأتي في ديربي مدينة الفاشر مبيناً أن فريقه سيكون حريصاً على القتال وتقديم أفضل ماعنده في المباراة حتى يحقق الفوز ويحصل على أول ثلاث نقاط في القسم الثاني من الدوري، وشدّد عبد الباسط موسى على ضرورة اختيار طاقم تحكيم جيد يدير المباراة بصورة مثالية ويمنح كل ذي حق حقه وبعيداً عن أي الانحياز لطرف على حساب الآخر لافتاً إلى أن المباراة تأتي في ديربي المدينة ويجب أن تكون مثالية في كل شئ، وتمنى عبد الباسط موسى أن يوفق الفريقان في تقديم مباراة كبيرة تسعد القاعدة الجماهيرية التي ستتابعها من داخل الملعب عصر اليوم بالنقعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* غارزيتو يعلن مواصلة التحضيرات اليوم وتدريبات خاصة لسيلا وعلاء الدين 
 
 


عقب وصول بعثة المريخ صباح أمس قادمة من الدوحة.. قام المدير الفني  للفرقة الحمراء غارزيتو بتوزيع البرنامج الخاص بتدريبات الفريق استعداداً  لمباريات الممتاز وكأس السودان ومباراة مولودية العلمة في الجولة الأولى من  دور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.. حيث سيعود المريخ للتدريبات  اعتباراً من السابعة من مساء اليوم بملعبه.. وقرر الجهاز الفني مواصلة  التدريبات في ذات الوقت حتى موعد مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم في كأس السودان..  هذا وسيدخل المريخ معسكراً مقفولاً بفندق (رواينا) مقر معسكره الجديد  استعداداً لهذه المباراة.
من جهة أخرى وضع الجهاز الفني برنامجاً خاصاً للثنائي علاء الدين يوسف  ومحمد سيلا.. ويهدف الفرنسي غارزيتو من هذا البرنامج الخاص لوضع الثنائي في  حالة بدنية وفنية متكاملة تمهيداً للاعتماد عليه في مقبل الاستحقاقات..  وسيغيب علاءالدين يوسف عن مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم.
ومنح الجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء راحة للاعبي المريخ الذين شاركوا مع  منتخبنا الوطني في مباراة الأمس أمام سيراليون.. وسينضم مصعب عمر لتدريبات  الفريق اليوم بعد أن تخطاه الاختيار للمشاركة في لقاء الأمس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ساحل العاج يفشل في التغلب على الجابون ويكتفي بالتعادل الأبيض 
 
 

فشل المنتخب العاجي- حامل لقب النسخة الأخيرة، في التغلب على مضيفه  الجابوني وقنع بالتعادل السلبي في المباراة التي جرت أحداثها على استاد  الرئيس عمر بونغو في ليبرفيل، أمس الأحد، ضمن تصفيات المجموعة التاسعة لكأس  أفريقيا للأمم 2017 المقرر أقامتها بالجابون، وتأثر أداء المنتخب العاجي  لغياب العديد من اللاعبين البارزين أمثال أريك بايلي وشيخ تيوتي وجوفري،  بالإضافة للقائد يايا توريه ولاعب خط الوسط جيرفينهو، ولم يقدم أي من  الجانبين ما يشفع له بهز الشباك حتى صافرة النهاية.. النتيجة وضعت منتخب  السودان على رأس المجموعة ومنحت حامل اللقب والجابون المركز الثاني، فيما  قبع منتخب سيراليون في المركز الأخير.. وسيستضيف المنتخب العاجي منتخب  سيراليون، فيما يحل المنتخب السوداني ضيفا على الجابون مطلع سبتمبر القادم.  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيراليون تكلف السودان 16 ألف دولار



كلفت بعثة منتخب سيراليون الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم حوالي 16 ألف دولار خلال اقامة البعثة بالبلاد التي وصلت الي خمسة ايام بفندق غراند هوليداي فيلا بالخرطوم بجانب النفقات الاخري.. وكان الاتحاد السودان عقد اتفاقا مع سيراليون باستضافة السودان وتوفير الاقامة كاملةخلال جولة الاياب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلي الخرطوم يجري مرانه الرئيس للمريخ



يؤدي فريق الاهلي الخرطوم مساء اليوم بملعب فرع الرياضة العسكري مرانه الرئيسي لمواجهة المريخ يوم الاربعاء القادم ضمن مباريات دور الثمانية في كاس السودان. ويسعي مدربه التاج محجوب لوضع الخطط المناسبة للمباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الخرطوم يناقش احداث مباراة الهلال والمريخ في دوري الشباب



تعقد اللجنة الادارية بالاتحاد المحلي بولاية الخرطوم اليوم اجتماعها الدوري بمباني الاتحاد لمناقشة تقارير حكام ومراقبي مباريات دوري الشباب والرديف التي جرت الاسبوع الماضي واحداث الشغب التي صاحبت مباراة شباب الهلال والمريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين حبايبنا
                        	*

----------

